# how can i view computers on my network?????



## atkinsonwilliam (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a wireless network in my house. we are getting ready to give one of the computers to our 13 yr old daughter for her room. i am wondering is there some software that will allow me to just randomly look at what she is doing on her computer in real time. like lap linkl but something running constantly and i could use my laptop from anywhere in the house to see the other computer screens in real time?

please help.

thanks
bill & lisa


----------



## mark woodrick (Aug 1, 2008)

Welll the software i use for my daughter is Network LookOut Administrator

The Network LookOut Administrator allows you to see live screens of remote computers. This way, you can always watch what users are doing on the remote computer. Additionally, you have the ability to take control of a remote computer by controlling the mouse and keyboard; this is especially useful when you need to assist the person who uses the remote computer. If you are an administrator, you can easily administer remote computers from your computer. What is it useful for? For monitoring your children’s activities on a remote computer. For monitoring students in the classroom to achieve better discipline or, just to assist them (by using the remote control feature) when they are in trouble. For lowering your business costs by monitoring what your employees are doing on their computers and helping them when they call you. Using the remote control feature enables you to fix problems remotely without visiting them; this saves you precious time. For administrating all computers just from one location – your computer. 

Here is The URL

http://www.programurl.com/network-lookout-administrator.htm


----------



## zachman1094 (Dec 27, 2008)

If I had this software on my computer, would it let me view other computers on my network without them having to give me access?
Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I use SuperScan to find all the computers on a subnet.


----------

